# Warhammer 40k Novels: Where to start?



## Enforcer (Aug 30, 2009)

So the ENnies buzz regarding Dark Heresy got me interested in the setting, and before I plunk down many dollars for the core rulebook, I want to go through a novel or two to give me a better idea of whether I'll like it or not. So, would Warhammer 40k fans please recommend me a novel in the setting that is all of the following:

Newbie friendly (it doesn't assume I already know a lot about the setting—I don't)
Good (totally subjective I know, but some of the novels are probably better than others)
In print (something I could buy off Amazon or at Border's pretty easily)
Thank you!


----------



## TwistedBishop (Aug 30, 2009)

The best Warhammer 40k novels tend to come from Dan Abnett.  If you're interested in Dark Heresy, that focuses on the Inquisition, and Abnett is THE source for such fiction.  He has two inquisitor omnibuses out at the moment, Eisenhorn and Ravenor.  Each is a trilogy of novels condensed into one paperback, with a couple short stories thrown in, for ~$14.  They're fantastic.  In chronological order, Ravenor is the sequel to Eisenhorn.

He also has a long running series based on the Imperial Guard called Gaunt's Ghosts.  The first omnibus is called The Founding (containing the first three novels) and then The Saint (containing the next four).

As far as any of this being an easy way into the 40k fiction, I can only say that I started with Eisenhorn myself and it painted a picture of the game's universe quite nicely.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Aug 30, 2009)

I concur, _Eisenhorn_ then _Ravenor_ are apt recommendations.

I'd maybe also toss in the anthology of short stories _Let the Galaxy Burn_. You get a bit of everything about the setting in that in small easily digested pieces.


----------



## Enforcer (Aug 30, 2009)

I just ordered Eisenhorn. $10.97 at Amazon! Between your two recommendations, and the glowing reviews on Amazon itself, I think that if I can't get into it, it's just not meant to be.

Thanks again for the assistance!


----------



## Krug (Aug 31, 2009)

I enjoy the *Gaunt's Ghost* series, but it's not really that useful for Dark Heresy. Enjoy!


----------



## Voadam (Sep 2, 2009)

I've only read one, it is by Dan Abnett too and starts off the Horus Heresy series. It is fantastic. I was dissapointed to find out he didn't write the others in the series.


----------



## SkidAce (Sep 3, 2009)

Voadam said:


> I've only read one, it is by Dan Abnett too and starts off the Horus Heresy series. It is fantastic. I was dissapointed to find out he didn't write the others in the series.




While I was also very disappointed that he didnt write the others, they turn out good.  Not as good as his, but I enjoyed following the multiple storylines from different angles.  Just finished _Descent of Angels_


----------



## jonesy (Sep 4, 2009)

I like Abnett too, but nothing from the Black Library era compares to Ian Watson's Space Marine. Sadly it's possibly quite impossible to find nowadays. For a reasonable price anyway. I wouldn't pay 50 euros for one.


----------

